# question about rods with no reelseat..



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

OK guys, i've tried all of these options, but was curious what your favorite way to attach a reel on a rod without a reelseat for fishing was...

assume big fish (drum)

1) coasters

2) reel clamp that comes with the reel

3) adjustable (penn is the only one i know of) reelseat..

thanks in advance..


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

a slidee. they adjust to 5 sizes amaller than listed diameter. they have them at the mudhole.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

niel callss them a slidee. they are called adjustable graphite reel seats. page 16 in mudhole catalogue.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*thanks Billr*

I've actually used one of those before.. only drawback i saw was that they really make the reel sit high on the rod.... That's not an issue as long as i'm using a small diameter reel...


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Home made Fuji slider reel seat , works on parallel butts best but if taper isn't too bad on rod will work on them too.


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

DUCT TAPE


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

FUJI-LS7BB


----------



## Guy F (Mar 2, 2004)

*FUJI-LS7BB*

James,

How do you secure the FUJI-LS7BB to your rod? Is the attachment solid enough to handle a 40 - 50 pound fish?

I just got a couple of rods that don't have reel seats and have been using the rod clamps that came with the reel. It seems like the plate-style reel seat would be much more convenient than either coasters or rod clamps.

Thanks,

Guy F


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Guy F",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

you can use pkg.tape, duct tape, clamps, or my favorite. center the seat where you want it then wrap with "A" tape approx. 1/2 to3/4 inch past tha end of tape. i then put a coat of color preserver let dry, then place reel seat where you want it and wrap with "D" thread. put on color preserver over thread. let dry, then coat with epoxy. let dry, and it is ongood. it will hold a big fish.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Like Bill said. I use the 1/2" packing tape with the nylon threads by Scotch or 3M. I have never had a problem. I then cover it with colored decorator tape by 3m. If you use 7 to 8 wraps of the tape, it will never come off.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I'm with Conn,


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*thanks to all*

great ideas.. i think i'm gonna try connman's solution... thanks for all the help


----------

